# Server Installed Anti-Virus Software?



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I was wondering if you had any recommendations of an Anti-Virus Software that I can have installed on a server that will automatically protect all of the users on that domain. There will probably be, at most, 25-30 users. Thanks alot for your help.


----------

